# 2007 Surf Fishing Tournament Schedule



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*
Association of Surf Angling Clubs
Tournament Schedule
2007​*

*May 5 -- Brigantine, NJ*
_9th Annual Fishlanders Surf Fishing Club's Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact: George Foreman

*May 12 -- Sea Isle City NJ* 
_26th Annual Del. Valley Surf Anglers' Surf Fishing Tournament _
contact: Jim Jefferys

*June 2 -- Brigantine, NJ *
_18th Annual Surf-N-Land Sportsmans' Club's Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact: Rod Smith

*June 9 -- Grenloch Lake, Washington Township, NJ*
_Hooked on Fishing not on Drugs Youth 5-17 y.o. _(freshwater)
contact: George Foreman

*June 23 -- Brigantine, NJ*
_7th Annual Wendi Llewellyn Memorial Women's Open Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact: Jim Jefferys

*Aug. 11 -- Harvey Cedars (LBI), NJ*
_7th Annual ASAC Youth Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact: George Foreman

*Sept 8 -- Brigantine, NJ*
_7th Annual ASAC Men's Open Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact:  Regina Hertz

*Sept 22 -- Ocean City, NJ*
_40th Annual Ocean City Surf Fishing Club's Surf Fishing Tournament._
contact: Bill Daly

*Sept 29 -- Harvey Cedars (LBI), NJ*
_61st Annual Long Beach Island Fishing Club's Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact: Bob Burstein

*Oct 6 -- North Wildwood, NJ*
_53rd Annual Pennsauken Surf Fishing Club's Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact: Dr. Dan Fuzer

*Oct 13 -- North Wildwood, NJ*
_29th Annual New Jersey Beach Buggy Assoc.'s Great Fall Classic Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact: Terri Gilliland

*Oct 20 -- Sea Isle City, NJ*
_23rd Annual Women's Surf Fishing Club Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact: Flo Pancoast

*Oct 27 -- Wildwood, NJ*
_19th Annual Wildwood Anglesea Surf Anglers' Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact:  Charles Cantz

*Nov 3 -- Seaside Park, NJ*
_6th Annual Hudson River Fisherman's Assoc., N.J. Chapter's Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact: Carl Hartmann

*Nov 10 -- Seaside Park, NJ*
_45th Annual A.S.A.C. - H. W. Shaner Memorial Surf Fishing Tournament_
contact: Dick Halasek


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Tournament schedule*

Thanks Sarge been waiting for this... feel that water warming up already.... salt


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Bumpety-bump


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey thanks*

Sarge....Thanks for the post.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Sgt, can I attech a PDF application for our HRFA host tournament in November to this page?:fishing:


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I'm not the mod anymore, I'm sure RuddeDogg will edit the post with your link. Shoot him a PM.


----------

